# FS 230 Gallon Tank and Accessories...$1800



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Deal of the century and an awesome Christmas gift...

All of this equipment is BRAND NEW...NEVER touched water unless noted

1- 230 Gallon Munster All Glass tank 72"L X 24"D X 31"H Completely drilled and plumbed for UV and two seperate closed loop systems with through glass bulkheads. This tank has never seen water! Needs to be repaired by replacing the center cross brace with 12 mm glass and the black plastic trim to be reinstalled
2- Fluval FX-5's...1 Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller.
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights
2-250W Ebo Jager heaters...
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer
25 feet of 1" nylon braided hose
350 pounds of various gravels
2-custom made overflow boxes (shown on DIY section of website)
1-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament
1-large can of Colorbits fish food
Several pieces of Driftwood collected from Harrison Lake currently submerged in a bath tub of water
1- Custom built stand (still not completed) built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank
12 litres of bio media
API Mini Master test kit


$1800.00 and it is all yours...Firm Pricing...located in North Surrey


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome setup! Good luck with the sale this time around CLL!!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

HO HO HO Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Great price. Awesome deal.

Post some pics if possible. At least some of us can drool over it  (of course it helps on the sale as well)


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bump up for the best deal on the site!


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Post up some pictures interested in tank only pm me a price


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, cant sell tank only...all or nothing price.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

same deal for the new year!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems the guy that was interested last week has bailed out...Still a great deal!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Price now reduced to $1700.00...I need this gone..Firm on Price!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

hee ho up we go, price is $1700.00 for the best deal this year!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

When "All Else Fails" it is time to get a NEW "All Else" Still for sale...come get the best deal this side of the Coastal Mountain range


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump...rock and roll folks this has got to move!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Even the 49er's could not get a deal this good!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

The Canucks have Luongo and Schneider...BC Aquaria has this deal...Someone take this off my hands please...I take Alberta Cash as well!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

1700 is such a good deal for all this stuff...price it out retail...far more than 1700...come get it now!


----------

